# Cured completely of SA - Im so happy with the new me



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

Okay so to start off I havent been on these boards in awhile but i used to come here a lot because i had moderate/severe SA. I had very low interactions with girls, only 1 gf to that point, drank to much to relieve anxiety....But now i can honestly say that Im cured. I love to have attention on me in front of strangers/friends. I am one of the loudest people I know lol. So many people tell me now im "hilarious" and "the best" and all that good stuff... Heres how i did it....

So october 08 i joined the air force and i left for basic with terribe anxiety. That was the worst part... Basic pretty much breaks you down and you do things uve never done b4... a lot of people say they changed. Not sure what it did to me but i came out opposite. After basic came Tech School, which is where u can get back to normal like hanging out with girls or just friends in general. I talked to anyones i wanted, i loved making people laugh and loved being in big groups. I would defiantly reccomend joining the military its changed me so many ways!!!  you all can do it too!


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

I remember I always considered joining the military because the intent of the military is to make everyone the same. So I wouldn't have to worry about being different anymore or thinking for myself. I also like the aspect that it forces people to be together and depend on one another to succeed, this could certainly be used as a type of behavioral therapy for people with this disorder. Congrats on overcoming your SA issues. Hopefully this gives hope to others that it could be done.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah being forced to do things like shower with other guys and forced to work with them everyday really helped


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

I am really happy to hear your success story! That is awesome. 

Something similar happened to my cousin after he went travelling alone to New Zealand I think it was. I think it forced him out of his shell because of the need to communicate with others to find his way. He was so shy before and after he came back he was outgoing and so confident! My aunt couldn't believe it! It was actually kinda strange. lol but really awesome to see.  Travelling abroad isn't an option for me as a single mom with 2 kids, and neither is joining the military, but school has definitely helped me face my fears and for some crazy reason I got into a profession that requires not only talking in front of groups, but being entertaining. lol 

There are lots of ways to overcome or manage SA.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

would anyone else consider joining??


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

It's not something I see myself doing.. Besides I'm in school.. I take online courses, but have desided to transfer schools because I'm majoring in Graphic Design but would rather do Animation.. My school doesn't offer Animation so I decided I want to go to the Art Institute in San Fransisco and attend the campus.. I think being forced to be around people will definitely help me a lot instead of being at home all day everyday..


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I've always had the military in the back of my mind, but it's probably a little late now. Not to mention I'd probably end up doing work that's exactly equivalent to my civilian job. I'd consider the national guard if there wasn't, you know, two wars going on.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

hey well defiantly look into people i have been with joined when they were 30+ yrs old...ur age wont matter...let me know if u have any questions ill try my best to answer


----------



## eelpie (May 6, 2009)

anyone see the PBS miniseries CARRIER? When I watched it, I was jealous of the camaraderie and experiences they enjoyed. growing up, the military was never an option. I watched every minute of it. I talked about that show for days. It appealed to me but I have my own company to run.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

eelpie said:


> anyone see the PBS miniseries CARRIER? When I watched it, I was jealous of the camaraderie and experiences they enjoyed. growing up, the military was never an option. I watched every minute of it. I talked about that show for days. It appealed to me but I have my own company to run.


I'm often jealous of camaraderie, as it's definitely lacking in my life. The advertisement for the show appealed to me but I never watched it.


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

I WANT to join the military, but I literally cant. They said they wont take me since i'm on Paxil... :-(


----------

